# High ussage Svchost.exe PID 880



## DarenB (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey, and thanks in advance for any assistance!
I have a server at work (windows server 2012 standard edition). 
I have noticed a trend that at noon the systems slows to a crawl, i looked in the event viewer and found this Svchost PID 880 using a lot of resources....maybe the culprit, or maybe not. any assistance would be great.

svchost.exe 880 Appinfo, AppMgmt, BITS, CertPropSvc, 
DsmSvc, gpsvc, IKEEXT, iphlpsvc, 
LanmanServer, ProfSvc, Schedule, SENS, 
SessionEnv, ShellHWDetection, Themes, 
Winmgmt 


svchost.exe 880 Services 0 228,664 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 2:01:07 N/A


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

That's the Windows Update Service. Have you checked to see if automatic updates are enabled on the server to run at noon? If so, I would recommend changing to manual updates. It's bad enough having a Windows update bork a client machine, but it can be an entirely different kettle of fish if it borks a server.


----------



## DarenB (Jan 22, 2016)

i can see that today an update was installed at 12:30 PM, but the maintenance window is 3AM. 
why is it installing in the middle of the day and not in the maintenance window?
if i do turn it to manual updates i can really only install then on Sunday, as this is a production server for retail stores all over Canada...different time zones.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Who's your sysadmin? Perhaps you can ask them if they were pushing out a high-priority update at that time.


----------

